# Rebuild speakers



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have a set of yamaha speakers and was wondering can I rebuild them with better drivers or should I just buy new speakers.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Depending on your budget, I would just buy new speakers. The other option is to build some new ones with new drivers from Parts Express or one of the other electronics stores.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jackboy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a set of yamaha speakers and was wondering can I rebuild them with better drivers or should I just buy new speakers.


Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

I was thinking about 2k for the RLC speakers I will post a photo of my speakers when I get home.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

There should be some PSB dealers in Australia. Also, you may want to look into
the Paradigm Monitor series. Focal is a good one - however, the prices do seem
to be high there.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Building speakers is not a simple thing. 

Drivers must be matched to cabinets, and matched to each other, and then crossovers must be custom built (or custom programmed) to suit. You can run into baffle problems, boundry-reflection problems, issues with cabinet resonance, etc.

Drive replacement is, in my opinion, most useful when there's an excellect set of speakers (Yamaha is not one that comes screaming to mind here) where a driver has gone bad, and where there's a designated drop-in replacement.

If you are going to, in essence, build your own speakers; you might as well build your own cabinets and really do it right.

My $0.02 anyway.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Mr. Love. Adding a better driver would most likely result in a worst sounding speaker. Unless you want to build some speakers yourself, just sell the Yamahas and buy some better speakers.


----------

